# Newly Arrived J.Springs Diver



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys

Bought from Soapy:










I wanted to see if I bonded with divers, never had one up to now. The jury's still out, but you get a lot of watch for the money. The 710 (yeah, I get that now) dissed it right away; said I look like a drug dealer with it on. Not a very successful one, presumably.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Uncle Alec said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Bought from Soapy:
> 
> ...


Hi,

You just tell her to stop dissin the pieces that are YOUR PROPERTY. If she won't, give her a good smackin.

Thats what I did with my 710, (by the way I get out of hospital soon)


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Unfortunate timing for that one EddyW. She was in hospital on Thursday having eye surgery, and now has the most impressive black & bloodshot eye you have ever seen. None of the neighbours are talking to me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks very nice in white! Mine says hi-I'd do a (poor) wrist shot but it doesn't fit me :thumbsdown:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My J Springs...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Markybirch said:


> My J Springs...........


What are the autos like? Is the movement any good?


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks pretty understated to me.

I like one with the blue dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> Markybirch said:
> 
> 
> > My J Springs...........
> ...


I gather J.Springs are a Seiko sub brand so it should be :wink2:


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but where are these made? Never come across them before.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Is this the one you have up for sale Avid? If it's still around by the time I hit 50 posts I'll have a serious think about it 



avidfan said:


> Looks very nice in white! Mine says hi-I'd do a (poor) wrist shot but it doesn't fit me :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Craiginuk said:


> Excuse my ignorance but where are these made? Never come across them before.


They're a Japanese subsidiary of Seiko, nice watches too!


----------



## tanwill (Sep 4, 2010)

avidfan said:


> Craiginuk said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance but where are these made? Never come across them before.
> ...


This is my mod J-Spring










Also got another from HK.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Really like the red and blue seiko diverish one. Is that automatic or quartz? Can't seem to find that bezel colour anywhere online.



tanwill said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Craiginuk said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the Pepsi bezel one is a modded one. Both of his are automatics.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Aaah - ok that explains it... And the post did say "mod" - just been trawling google to find something that doesn't exist 



avidfan said:


> I think the Pepsi bezel one is a modded one. Both of his are automatics.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > Markybirch said:
> ...


I think the movement is a Malaysian made 7S26 movement - similar to what is used in most Seikos today. Reliable but cheaply made.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

Craiginuk said:


> Really like the red and blue seiko diverish one. Is that automatic or quartz? Can't seem to find that bezel colour anywhere online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these both look good but the lime green must get a lot of attention


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

Uncle Alec said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Bought from Soapy:
> 
> ...


this looks a nice plain diver. i think some of them are ott. of course if you are an actaul diver then i suppose all the bell's and whistles are essential


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Truth be told - most serious divers use a dive computer nowdays to calculate degassing time etc. I still love the look of a diver style watch though  Just personal taste I guess



alg59 said:


> Uncle Alec said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Uncle Alec said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Bought from Soapy:
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I like that one, and I'm not high on divers. Not enough bling to qualify for a "drug dealer's" watch though. :thumbup:

(Hope your Mrs. gets back to normal from the eye surgery; been there, done that; if it's like mine the "shiner" will be there a while though gradually fade.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

normdiaz said:


> Uncle Alec said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


That one's in my possession now!


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

No, avidfan, I still have it. I sent you the fake copy hommage.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

What's the lume like on these compared to the seikos?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

thomasaurus said:


> What's the lume like on these compared to the seikos?


Well...the hands are quite pants really but the dots around the dial are quite good-so in the night you can see around the dial but have no idea where the hands are!


----------

